# babies hair is curly when wet, but straight when dry? what will be be??



## sparkle_1979

When we wash her hair it goes really curly and if we dont brush it, it dries with a slight wave, but when brushed it is straight...she's 5 mths old and was wondering if anyone else has noticed this and what their babies hair turned out like?? Thank you


----------



## onemoreplease

My eldest was really curly when wet and when it was short it was wavy when dry when it grew it was very curly ringlets my sons was always straight whether it was wet or dry. My lo has curly wet hair so thinking it will be curly like her sisters!


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thanks I really hope she does get a gew curls when dry as its soooo cute :)


----------



## history_girls

I have curly hair when wet and what can only be described as 'Wavy bouffon' when dry! as a baby it was always curly - but then it was shorter!

Thank goodness for GHD hair straightners - wish they had been around as a teenager!

If my LO has my haid I'm saving for straightners now!

Just wish mine was properly curly or straight not a combination!


----------



## sparkle_1979

lol tell me about it I would have loved my GHD when younger....Would have saved ironing it on brown paper lol


----------



## jennifer89

Me and OH have curly hair,

and my LO has curly hair when when like yours, and if i don't dry it propperly it has a curly quiff on top. so i'm hoping like you it will he curlyy!

my little boy has ginger hair though... so ginger curls are going to be sooo cute, cause i've never seen them before!!
(even though his hair will proberly change colour, as me and OH have Mousy Brown hair)

xxx


----------



## Blondie

Zara's hair is curly when wet - I remember it was the first thing I noticed when she was placed all wet and squirming on my tummy after the birth. If I don't brush it after washing we get a curly quiff but if I brush it it dries straighter. I so want it to be properly curly when she is older as mine is poker straight and soooo boring :)


----------



## Mynx

I have no idea what Evie's will be cos she's still pretty bald :haha: MIL has very curly hair as does OH's sister, I have naturally wavy hair (hate it!) and OH has dead straight hair. Her hair is so short atm that it's difficult to tell how it's gonna be but when it's wet, the short bits look a bit wavy. It'll be interesting to see how it turns out :D


----------



## RJ01

Sounds like it is going to be curly my lo's hair does exactly the same and I have a full head of curls too.


----------



## sparkle_1979

I have curly hair but OH has straight x


----------



## khailesha

my baby's hair it goes straight when wet but it goes curly when dry...i dont know why it goes like that...


----------



## Annunakian

I wonder this as well, both DH and myself have wavy/curly hair and LO's does the same as your, curly when wet then dries straight.


----------

